# Flounder gigging update Port Oâ€™Connor



## captainharvey

Flounder gigging has been very productive in the Port Oâ€™Connor area lately. Some nights require a little grinding, but with full limits coming in over the past couple of weeks, who can complain. Switching winds and big changes in tide height have been a big factor in where we can go. Water clarity has remained great with hard sand being the dominant bottom to produce steady numbers. Mud bottom with scattered shell has worked well at times when the sand is not holding many numbers. Each night has been different when it comes to water depth. Some nights the flounder are real tight to the bank and then we get a weather change or big tide change and the pattern switches to the sand bars far away from the bank. 
Lately the flounder seem to come in waves with 3-5 of them hanging together with some empty water in between. If you are in an area with flounder beds and bait, keep going - they are in the area somewhere. 
The quality this year is excellent. Each time I take a return customer, they comment on how thick the flounder fillets are and how many bags are filled vs years prior. 
As we near the summer months, patterns should stabilize along with the winds and we will start concentrating on traditional gigging areas.

Weekend dates are going fast and the weekdays are getting busier now that the temps have heated up. I have plenty of Monday - Wednesday nights open for the next few weeks.

Call, text, or email to get your trip scheduled.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
3617812161
[email protected]
Gofloundering.com

Rates 
2 people $450
3 people $550
4 people $650
5 people $750
6 people $850

Additional boats available if needed - with advance notice


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OleBlue

Went out with Captain Shawn on Saturday night. All 4 of us got a limit and had good time. He worked hard to get us our limit. I would highly recommend him for a flounder Gigging trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

He's a good dude, great guide. Will be on the boat with him this weekend with some clients that have never done it quite this way. Thy always talk about it afterwards to everyone how truly neat it is.


----------

